# Did a full moon put you into labor?



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

Next week during the full moon I will be 39 weeks. I would *love* to go into labor. We've all heard stories of the full moon causing women to go into labor, but I'm wondering how often it actually happens, and if there's any validity to it. FWIW, the nurse practicioner at my OB's office also works in L&D, and said that it is always busier during the full moon and major storms-something with the barometer.

Stories anyone?


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't normally go for this stuff (science girl and all), but I have a teacher husband, had a teacher mom, many teacher friends, and my best friend is a L&D nurse. All the teachers say that the full moon is always associated with odd behavior from the students. My L&D friend says that the "more births on the night of a full moon" is not a myth, either. I think she'd know.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Nope. New moon for both--one on her EDD, the second at 41+2.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Both my babies who were not induced were first quarter babies. They both also came on their due dates. Weird.


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

The MD I had for my last pregnancy said she saw more babies born on the full moon, but the MW I have for this pregnancy says she sees more babies born around the new moon.


----------



## KistheMum (Apr 20, 2010)

For me the full moon came and went... I wondered about it at the time.

We had a fantastic thunderstorm (following major drought conditions) the night I went into labour.

When I saw the forecast, I wondered.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

The full moon was 10 days before my due date, so I didn't expect labor then, and it didn't happen. However, it did start on Halloween (I guess. See my current thread







)and when I went in to the hospital early the next morning, there was no room at the inn. I had to wait 2 hours for a room, and one of the nurses said that holidays, even minor ones, are what drive people into labor in droves, not the full moon. It's the extra activity. Coincidentally, my SIL went into labor 10 days early on the night of Father's day after we'd had a family get together, so it seems plausible.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

My midwife says it's the new moon that brings a sharp jump, not the full moon.


----------



## miami mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

I did give birth during a full moon, although I think it was just a coincidence. My dad heard somewhere that full moons put women into labor, so he called me to see if the full moon was having any effect on me. I didn't hear my cell phone because I was well into active labor at that point. When I listened to his message the next morning, I got a good chuckle.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
My midwife says it's the new moon that brings a sharp jump, not the full moon.

Interesting.

I honestly don't know with DS1, but DS2 was born on a new moon at 38w5days.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

DS1 & 2 were born with a waxing moon (both concieved around new moon), and DS3 was born just days before the new moon (concieved during a waxing moon)


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice* 

I honestly don't know with DS1, but DS2 was born on a new moon at 38w5days.

I had to check here, because I didn't know either. The full moon was on the 8th, and my daughter was born on the 10th. So, yes.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

At 39ish weeks I had the trifecta - DH gone, thunderstorm, AND full moon. No baby. Took another week before he decided to come out.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

DD2 was born on her due date which was a full moon. DD1 was born on her due date too (no idea if it was full moon or not). I was sooooo uncomfortable with DD2, I was just hoping and praying to go early and I remember being about 37 wks and seeing that the full moon was on her due date and thinking "sh*t, I'm going to go 3 more weeks."


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I heard hurricanes also increase labor.

DD was born on August 29, 2005 - Katrina day. (I was not in the affected area, though).

I checked the lunar phase, and it wasn't full on that day:

"Phase of the Moon on 29 August: waning crescent with 22% of the Moon's visible disk illuminated. "


----------



## flitters (Sep 18, 2003)

full moon and complete lunar eclipse didn't do it for me at 40 weeks. It took another week and a half for labor to start.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My midwife said she had more moms go into labor at the new moons. Somewhere between for each of mine, it was stormy out the first night of labor with my first.


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

My first two were born in the hospital. And while it wasn't a full moon, something made all the pregnant women go into labor. With each one I was at a different hospital, yet both were full with no room when I arrived. I had to labor in a "spare" room with one and in a critical care room with the other. The critical care room had a glass wall so that the nurses could visually monitor the patient from the nurses' station. Boy, was that fun


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I was about a week past my EDD, so I can't credit it completely. But I kind of figured she would wait for the full moon to arrive. There had been a total lunar eclipse the night before, and with the moon full it was a pretty spectacular event. So as DP and I were siting outside looking up toward the sky at 3 in the morning I said to him, "you realize of course that since we are staying up all night and won't get much sleep I'll probably go into labor tomorrow, and we'll have to do this is no sleep." I ha already looked it up 10:35 am the next day was the height of the full moon, and I kid you not at 10:35 am, I had my first contraction. She was born that night.


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

New moon here but his EDD was the full moon. He came at 38 weeks.


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

No, I didn't, but two of my friends who were pregnant at the same time delivered in the hospital in DC when a mild hurricane was in the area. One was 36-37 weeks (don't know the gestation of the other). Apparently, the ward was full! I think the low barometric pressure has something to do with it.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

With my 3rd DD, the full moon came near her EDD... and then it went, and she was finally born 2 weeks later. (After having given birth my first 2 DD's within days of their EDD). I wish the full moon would have given DD3 that extra push, but what finally worked was castor oil...


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

my water broke with the moon. however, the labor never really took off.
otoh, the l & d was totally FULL. the nurses were surprised at how full it was, a few even mentioned the full moon.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, kinda. The full moon for my second child's birth was the day that I went into labor in the middle of the night. If that makes any sense. LOL
So he was born the day after the full moon.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Not this one at least







. I'm 41+2 days now...


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I voted yes for dd, but then again I was 40+1 which is the same amount of time I gestated with ds, who was not born on or near a full moon. So, that may just be my body and have not much to do with the moon.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Dd1 was born during the new moon. It had been over 100 for more than a week.

Dd2 was born during the first quarter. It rained buckets on the morning she was born.


----------



## kitkatkaddoodle (Apr 24, 2008)

No, not the full moon nor the new moon. I'm an L&D nurse with 12 years under my belt in this field, and I have yet to see any data that shows any kind of correlation. Sure, there are full moon/new moon nights that are busy as hell, but plenty of them are routine or even slow, and we get slammed randomly through the month.


----------



## SumnerRain (Nov 26, 2005)

I started labor with DD around the time of the new moon. My water broke 24 hours before the new moon and he was delivered 30 minutes before the new moon.

Will be interesting to see if this baby comes near a new moon, looks like I will be 38w3d for the first one (WAYYYY too early for my babies) or 41w1d, which is closer to when my babies finish cooking, but would be the latest of my four pregnancies to arrive.


----------



## rype (Dec 7, 2005)

Both DSs were born two days before their EDDs. On both of their birthdays the the moon was at apogee. Interesting!

This guy is due _on_ the full moon, so it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------

